# My boys. <3 (picspam)



## appledust (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello all  

I figured I might take a break from lurking and admiring everyone else's bettas to post pics of my own! Since I have so many I've only included 1-2 pics per fish, lawl. Trying to be bandwidth conscious~! 8)b 

Generally, I consider these to be some of the best pictures I've taken of my boys. 









Brutus! My first betta. I <3 this fish. He's wonderful and has been through a lot health wise. As of late, he hasn't looked too good. I actually don't expect him to be with me much longer. :'( 









Another picture of Brutus that I like. 









Maximilien, my marble halfmoon, the second betta I got. I love his lipstick  This picture is from September... 









...and this is a picture of him now. YES, it's the same fish. x) 









This is Henry, Maximilien's tankmate. When I got him he was depressed and listless, and now he's very active and healthy. It's awesome. 









Julius reading  Haha! So cute. 









Loki; I love the way his tank looks. 









So handsome  









Bartleby, Loki's tankmate. Definitely NOT one of my best photos here; it's impossible to get a good picture of him! XD 









Phillip Morris! I love this fish, he's so unique. Bad picture, but it shows his color well. He was a pity purchase from Walmart when my friend and I went shopping around town for boots. He looked miserable and didn't even really act/look like a betta at first. Now he's uberhappy. :] 









Laertes. I got him from a LFS recently; absolutely love his fins. 









Last but not least, Alexander. He's in quarantine here because I've only had him for two days. I'm so happy to have found a dalmatian  And I LOVE how bright blue and gold his eyes are. The lighting in this picture absolutely does not do him justice. Will most likely post (better!) pictures of him once I get him in a tank... if you guys want to see of course  

Thanks for looking! =D Would love any comments.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow You really have an amazing taste in bettas! I love CT's. Their little an d sometimes big frilllies are the best part in having them, i love to watch how thy swim. And i have got to say that your CT in the first few pictures is just amazing, with its very unique marble colors! and that veil tail in the first picture is the most prettiest veil tail i have ever seen!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

WOW! I love how your HM changed colors! My all white one has a tiny bit of pink on him and I am starting to see it blossom. I was like noooooo stay white! XD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> WOW! I love how your HM changed colors! My all white one has a tiny bit of pink on him and I am starting to see it blossom. I was like noooooo stay white! XD


Well the pick is because he feels comfortable with you and is happy.


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

They are all so gorgeous!! You have nice tank setups too! I actually like the pic of Bartelby, fish in motion.
I saw one like Alexander at a Petsmart, they just got a shipment and all of them looked absolutely miserable, but they had a female that must have been a sibling because she had the same color and markings as the male. all polka dotted, I wanted to get them both and a couple of other boys, but I didn't have any room/time for more.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, you've got a gorup of very handsome boys. Your marble HM is amazing!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Awesome fish! You have so many pretty boys!


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

what beautiful fish! they're all lovely, and i love all your plants! could you post full-tank shots?


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

Brutus is a dead ringer for my betta I just got today. Mine seems to have the same knotting in the tail... I am trying to treat him for it


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Gorgeous bettas. I love Maximilien and Henry's cute litte flaring face lol. <3


----------



## appledust (Jan 1, 2011)

)))) Thank you all SO MUCH for your lovely comments!!! <333 My fish and I really appreciate your kind words. 

lilchiwolf, do you have pics of your marble? I'd love to see him! 

And Biomess, a dalmatian girl sounds so cute!!!

bamsuddenimpact... I don't know if I would treat a fish for that. By "treat" I assume you mean medicate, right? Aside from being aesthetically unpleasing to some, as far as I know there's nothing wrong with curled/irregular finnage that affects their health. I'm no expert, but I just wanted to mention that to make sure you're not unnecessarily medicating him  

and celine18... well... I GUESS I could... if you insist. ;3 *goes to upload those*


----------



## appledust (Jan 1, 2011)

I went ahead and snapped pictures of the tank I'm most proud of and then Maxi's half of his and Henry's 10 gallon. All my other ones are still a work in progress... Don't worry, I will definitely post some pics of those soon.  









Loki and Bartleby's tank here. I am quite pleased with it... even though my crypts keep melting. :x 


















Upclose shots just for fun. Hey, you can actually see Bartleby in this one! ;D 









Maxi's side. Lighting is bad cuz the bulb is 6500k. I'll have 8000k soon, yay! I'd also like to put some more plants in the background soon. 









So puffy! He has even more color now than in the recent pic I originally posted in this thread.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Henry looks like a darker blue version of my Melvin. 
All of your Bettas are so hansome. You are a very lucky owner to look at those beauties everyday!


----------



## appledust (Jan 1, 2011)

:] Thank youuu. I just went to look at your pics too and I agree with you, Henry does look like a darker Melvin! By the way, I loooove Caligula.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you. I was not planning on getting a Betta when I went into Petco but when I saw him I just had to bring him home.


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow your bettas are stunning! U have great taste!! I absolutely LOVE marbles and yours is just gorgeous! Come to think of it, I wonder if my new boy Halo is a marble?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

britnyjackson said:


> Wow your bettas are stunning! U have great taste!! I absolutely LOVE marbles and yours is just gorgeous! Come to think of it, I wonder if my new boy Halo is a marble?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Well if he is a marble you will find out soon enough when he starts changing colours!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

My favorite is the black one! i like all them though.


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

your tanks look great! they're all so natural, veery nice!


----------



## appledust (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks so much you guys!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your tank is beautiful and so are your fish!


----------



## appledust (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank youuuu.


----------

